# Pics from Lucky Lodge



## spacehorse (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi all, here are some pics from my phone i took last weekend (sorry 4 the delay), tried uploading a few times but it stopped and i had to go out, anyhow here they are




Some of Saffire and Lady


----------



## spacehorse (Dec 15, 2011)

But wait - there's more


----------



## spacehorse (Dec 15, 2011)

Some of Dusty And De-ago, Have you got my good side says De-ago


----------



## spacehorse (Dec 15, 2011)

what - you want mooore?


----------



## spacehorse (Dec 15, 2011)

one more of De-ago and some of dad "Lucky"

gonna hafta getta betta camera - it's so hard to get mobile phone to take the pic when i want it to



had more but blury


----------



## markadoodle (Dec 15, 2011)

Cute


----------



## cassie (Dec 15, 2011)

Lol very cute pics thanks heaps for the updates


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 15, 2011)

Ooooo thanks 'cousin'! Great pictures - they have both grown so much, bless them.


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Dec 15, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 15, 2011)

thanks cuz,,got to go take some more photos myself............ive been very slack


----------



## MeganH (Dec 16, 2011)

All so cute


----------



## Lindi-loo (Dec 16, 2011)

:yeah Oh fab photos Well Done you xxx


----------

